# Check this out!!!



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

We(Seasons Of Hope) appreciate all of your support. Without your support we can't help deserving people. Not on here begging for your $$$. You never know when you or a family member will be in a place needing help. THANK YOU and God Bless :thumbsup:Tickets can be purchased @ Vanderpol's Taidermy or PM me.

Seasons of Hope is a 501(c)(3) not for profit organization offering positive outdoor experiences related to hunting, fishing, camping, and many other activities for the terminally ill and physically challenged. Members of the Armed Forces injured in the line of duty are also served through our program. Seasons of Hope's mission is to provide an outlet for individuals to experience God's wonderful creation in a positive rehabilitative environment. Seasons of Hope strives to offer all opportunities at little or no expense to the participant and greatly appreciates any tax deductible donation's and/or volunteer use of wildlife sustainable properties for outdoor opportunities.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the program, i just typed in www.shortwatercharters.com and there was no site?


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

shortwatercharter.com, no second s.


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

Where do u buy the tickets and can I buy online or over the phone since i am on the Mississippi river


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

PM me with an address and I'll send u how many u want :thumbsup:


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Realtor said:


> I like the program, i just typed in www.shortwatercharters.com and there was no site?


 Sorry about the misprint, it is shortwatercharter.com.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Come on guys and gals...help us out here!!!


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

How much are the tix? If going through corp can I get receipt?


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

CComfort12 said:


> How much are the tix? If going through corp can I get receipt?


Tickets are 3.00 a piece or 4 for 10.00 and yes we can write u a receipt:thumbsup:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Pm sent

Scott


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Time is running out fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Bryan Griffin is the winner of the fishing trip...THANK YOU for your support!!!


----------

